# Bee-friendly landscaping



## Networx (Jul 21, 2010)

We had featured an article on our website about landscaping and how homeowners can help promote bee-populations in their yards.

http://www.networx.com/article/bee-friendly-landscaping

I found the article pretty interesting, just curious as to what "the experts" think of it.


----------

